# shot my deer



## hardwatergrampa

took this doe on friday at noon field dressed out at 120 lbs almost let her walk but with the rifle ending this sat thought id better take her and be happy 









not shore if i loaded the pictures right


----------



## Jim

Congrats! :beer:

That is a nice meat deer! =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman

Good job!
That's a big doe! Looks like a perfect shot also,congrats on the kill =D>


----------



## switchback

congrats on the doe.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice job


Go back and change the title to "Shot" My Deer


I keep looking for the midget deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

Fixed!


----------



## hardwatergrampa

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job
> 
> 
> Go back and change the title to "Shot" My Deer
> 
> 
> I keep looking for the midget deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



   come on now they didnt say you needed to know how to spell to join the club   thanks jim  and everyone that replied maybe i should have gone to english class more often i think i skiped most of them to go fishing or hunting when i wanted to go fishing or hunting back in high school i would make sure i got caught smoking in the mens room 3 days off 

ps Jim its time to add spell checker


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm backstraps :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds

hardwatergrampa said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job
> 
> 
> Go back and change the title to "Shot" My Deer
> 
> 
> I keep looking for the midget deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on now they didnt say you needed to know how to spell to join the club   thanks jim  and everyone that replied maybe i should have gone to english class more often i think i skiped most of them to go fishing or hunting when i wanted to go fishing or hunting back in high school i would make sure i got caught smoking in the mens room 3 days off
> 
> ps Jim its time to add spell checker
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: correct

Nice doe =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr

Congrats on the doe.

I just put up about 30lbs of hamburger meat from one that I shot last weekend.


----------



## Jim

I will look into the spellcheck feature/addon for the forum software. For now you can use the Firefox browser which has spell check built in. Trust me it's worth the download.

I'm an IE fan but I like Firefox much better.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Anyone can download a free program called IeSpell and use it on any web application right now. I use it here.

I used it for over a year before it started being embedded into the VBulletin software. It works great.


----------



## Captain Ahab

hardwatergrampa said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job
> 
> 
> Go back and change the title to "Shot" My Deer
> 
> 
> I keep looking for the midget deer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on now they didnt say you needed to know how to spell to join the club   thanks jim  and everyone that replied maybe i should have gone to english class more often i think i *skiped* most of them to go fishing or hunting when i wanted to go fishing or hunting back in high school i would make sure i got caught smoking in the mens room 3 days off
> 
> ps Jim its time to add spell checker
Click to expand...


Spell checker will not help between Shot and Short - the are both spelled correctly 

It would fixed "skiped" to skipped :mrgreen:


----------



## hardwatergrampa

i cant win anyone wana go :fishing: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

hardwatergrampa said:


> i cant win anyone wana go :fishing: :lol:




Great answer!

I am just messing with ya -you already won (or one whatever!)


----------



## hardwatergrampa

hey thats how i took it all fun and games  and we both *1*


----------



## Fish Monger

Congrats on the deer Hardwatergrampa... looks like you did the right thing by taking her when you did.... we didn't really see anymore deer to finish the season ](*,) 
At least the 34 pounds of burger we got out of her will be nice out on the ice this winter :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch

Congrats on the Deer....


----------



## hardwatergrampa

thanks guys and fishmonger you still have 2 weeks of black powder to go i got a feeling that youll get one


----------



## Jim

Fish Monger said:


> Congrats on the deer Hardwatergrampa... looks like you did the right thing by taking her when you did.... we didn't really see anymore deer to finish the season ](*,)
> At least the 34 pounds of burger we got out of her will be nice out on the ice this winter :LOL2:




I'll bring the rolls!


----------



## hardwatergrampa

come on up ther is a derby on the 24th of jan


----------



## Fish Monger

hardwatergrampa said:


> thanks guys and fishmonger you still have 2 weeks of black powder to go i got a feeling that youll get one



I dunno, time is running out and I haven't been able to find much in the woods this year.... I'll cross my fingers and toes till Saturday!!!!!


----------



## hardwatergrampa

it only takes a second


----------

